# Imperial Distillery, Speyside March 2011



## mr_bones (Jun 30, 2011)

With a lot of exploring so far in 2011 I thought it would be a good idea to start writing up some of the adventures from earlier in the year. A roadtrip that saw British summertime in, was a 2000 mile round journey to Scotland with Lost, RichardB and V70 as guides.

Despite being the last site on the 5 day roadtrip, I have decided to publish Imperial Distillery first as it was a really varied, challenging, interesting and unique place to explore.

Imperial Distillery was established in 1897 and was last used in 1998 when it was mothballed. It is a vast site, and thanks to Lost knowing his way around, we saw a lot of the older buildings and equipment as well as the main still room. Unfortunately the site has suffered a large spate of copper theft, destroying the stills and forcing the owners to take new security measures!

To celebrate this explore, Lost laid his hands on a small bottle of whisky from the distillery in a local off-license.


Photos:


----------



## lost (Jun 30, 2011)

Poor Imperial, it was really gutting to see the stills burst open.
Great pics bones.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 1, 2011)

By the look of those biscuits they were making Bourbon Whisky there towards the end


----------



## King Al (Jul 1, 2011)

Fantastic looking place Mr B, superbly photographed!


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 1, 2011)

yeh its a stunning place when we went with Mr button presser Lost  such a shame its been damaged like this nice set of pictures hopefully the owners are taking better care of the place.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 1, 2011)

I need that copper!!


----------



## smiler (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks mr bones, I enjoyed that, it looks a good explore it’s a shame that the scavengers got at it but it seems from your pics that there’s still a lot left for them to steal, one of those times that I hope their security is good.


----------



## zimbob (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice to see this place again 

What's happened to the stills though?! 

Land Pirates?


----------



## professor frink (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work Mr Bones, those stills are pretty amazing. And it's pretty amazing they are still (fairly) intact.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2011)

Ah, Mr Bones...nice to see another great report. Blinking shame about the stills, but as others have said, lots still to see. Good stuff.


----------



## lost (Jul 2, 2011)

zimbob said:


> Nice to see this place again
> 
> What's happened to the stills though?!
> 
> Land Pirates?



It seems that way, it looks like they busted a door open on the side facing the road and distillery cottages and got away with several tons of copper.
There's CCTV now.


----------



## RichardB (Jul 2, 2011)

Excellent pictures. 

I think the damage to the stills has sealed its fate, if it wasn't sealed already.


----------



## tossom (Jul 24, 2011)

Depressing seeing a distillery in this state


----------



## cuboard (Jul 25, 2011)

amazing pictures man looks like a real good explore.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2011)

What was that tank which looks like it's full of blue gungy water??? Wierd!


----------



## lost (Jul 25, 2011)

The water is quite clear but it has an oily sheen. I'm not sure what the tank was for, possibly for overflow.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent report. What a beautiful old place! It's a minter too! Nice find.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to see the malting part back open again, I thought that was aas good as the distillery.


----------



## talkalot (Aug 1, 2011)

im stealing that nescafe, some idiot keeps stealing it where i work


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 3, 2011)

Fantastic - looks huge! Nice one Mr B


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 3, 2011)

*hey*

nice pics buddy looks very good in there


----------

